# Help puppy won't eat!



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

We just got our puppy yesterday, I gave her royal canin puppy 33 because that's what the breeder was feeding her and she didn't like it! So I mixed with some wellnes puppy (canned) and she only licked the wet food and left the kibble. Today she won't even eat the wet food she sniffs and backs up, I had samples of Innova puppy, solid gold just a wee bit, fromm chick a la veg, blue buffalo and she won't eat any of them!! I also tried some natural balance on top of the kibble ( the rolls) and nothing works!! I'm going nuts here! what can I do?? I called the breeder and she told me to give her eukanuba for puppies but it won't eat it either! Only wan'ts water and her toys. Please help!

Tatiana


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been going through the same thing with my puppy. 
We've had him a week and he is finally starting to eat regularly but I've been really stressed out trying to find something that he WILL eat. 
What my puppies breeder recomended was that I buy some Nutri-cal from my Vets office to make sure that he's getting what he needs until he is eating better. I bought a tube and he loves it. 
I would give him one tsp on my finger (a little at a time) three times a day to make sure that his blood sugar levels didn't get too low. 
I fed him boiled chicken and rice for a couple of days along with the nutri-cal but I was worried that he wasn't getting proper nutrition and so I bought some Merrick "puppy Plate" wet food to add to his dry. I warm it in the microwave for 15 seconds and let it sit for a few minutes until the moisture is absorbed by the dry food. 
He eats it pretty well but likes it even more if I sprinkle a little "Wildside Salmon" (freeze dried salmon) on top. 
My puppies breeder told me that as long as he's playing and energetic not to worry. If he gets listless or sleeps all of the time to give him the Nutri-cal. 
I hope that you can find something that works for your pup.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm giving her the nutri-cal, but I also want her to eat! I hope tomorrow will be better. I also wet her food but doesn't work, well it did yesterday but not anymore! i used the wellnes canned. Also tried with warm water....
Thanks!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We went through the same thing...he's great now but the weird little guy will only eat off the floor! I bought so many bowls but he seemed scared of them so we just put his food on the floor by his water dish and he eats it up. He also likes for one of us to stay with him while he eats, why I don't know. We put the food down, straggle a few pieces to make a little trail and he begins at the end until he reaches the big pile and eats it up. It took a few weeks to figure out what we needed to do but now he eats every meal! Don't give up, these guys have strange eating habits. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tatiana, have you taken her to your vet yet?
Unless your veterinarian has stated otherwise, I would recommend that you take away the Nutrical and only offer her kibble (the same one the breeder has been giving) three times a day at the same times every day. She will eat when she is hungry if she recognizes it is only offered during those same times. 

Try to refrain from any treats while she transitions to your home. Let her get used to regular feeding times and allow her to skip a whole day or even two (unless she is severly underweight for her age or if your veterinarian says otherwise). Most Havanese are picky, especially during times of transition.

If you are really worried and it has been a full day of not eating, you can add a tablespoon of hot water to the kibble - and then allow it too cool before giving it to her.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes I'm taking her to the vet this afternoon, This morning she ate a little out of my hand, If the vet tells me it's ok to do what you say ( kimberly) I willll definately going to do that, I really want her to learn that she has to eat on the schedule!!
Tatiana


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> he's great now but the weird little guy will only eat off the floor! I bought so many bowls but he seemed scared of them so we just put his food on the floor by his water dish and he eats it up. He also likes for one of us to stay with him while he eats, why I don't know.


Casey is a carbon copy of Scooter! She will not eat out of the bowl. We have to put it on the floor, or roll the kibble to her one at a time. Sometimes we use one of those treat balls where one little treat (kibble) falls out as the ball rolls. We also have to be with her in order for her to eat. This is a huge difference from my retreivers who are ravenous eaters...you'd swear we starved them!

Casey is still not a great eater...unless she gets human food, then she is happy, happy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My family and friends are enjoying getting the bags and cans of dog food -- and Cicero is happy to see it go.  He has been a little mutt trying to find the food -- and the way -- to get him to eat. He would eat dry only from my hand, but NO, I don't want to do that for 15 years!! He likes our people food -- so I started putting a little chopped chicken, or hotdog, or cheese on top of his dog food. It seemed that once he got started with something good he would continue eating. Finally, at 7 months, I think we have got him figured out with the food -- hope I am not speaking to soon. It does help to only leave the food down for a few minutes at each meal -- and keep the treats very small. Good Luck.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tatiana, I agree with Kimberly 100% on this one. You are catering to the puppy and shouldn't give in, unless the vet says that she is underweight or unhealthy. Kubrick does not eat very much during transition periods. A lot of puppies feel overwhelmed with a new home and refuse to eat. When I went to visit my mom in California, Kubrick went days without eating and then he would eat only 1/2 a bowl of kibble. I knew he wasn't starving himself, so I just let it go. Once we got back home he was eating normally again. I'm not saying that your puppy will never get used to your house, only that they do have an adjustment period. I definitely understand that you're worried and don't want to see her starve but again, if there is no health issue, she definitely will NOT starve herself and will eat when she's hungry.

Good luck and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with Lina. Mollie is a fussy eater and I even told the vet that she will go a couple days without eating and I would freak and start giving her boiled chicken in her food so she would eat the hard dog food . the vet told me that a dog will not starve themselves and would eat by the third day and she did. he said they usually do not go more then 3 days without eating. When we go away with Mollie she hardly touches her food but by the third day she eats everything on her plate. so dont worry I know it hard I always got upset when she was a puppy when she would not eat but now I am so use to her habits.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My puppies breeder told me that it was really important to make sure that he ate every few hours for the first month at least because small breeds develop Hypogylcemia if their blood sugar gets to low. 
That is the reason that she suggested the nutrical. 
If I had felt safe letting him go without eating I would have.  
Now I only offer food 3 times a day because he's eating at least a little at every meal.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

My breeder recommended karo syrup on top of the kibbles if my puppy doesn't want to eat. Never tried it though since my puppy thinks I am starving him even though I give him 1 full cup a day plus treats through out the day.

Also, my puppy thinks water soaked soft kibbles are treats. I just soak the kibbles in water for a few hours and feed it to him one by one when I groom or train. I also stuffed them into a puppy kong. 

Good luck!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

yes Nutrical definetly should be used it was also recommended by my vet and breeder when Mollie was a pup. You are right to be worried that your little baby! I use to freak out when she would not eat . I also put nutrical on my finger with hard food and she would eat like crazy. I still you use it to give her medication. Nutrical is like magic!


loves to lsee pictures of the little guy


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all the ideas. I went to my vet today and he told me not to give her the canned and that she will not starve her self to death and gave me some vitamins (pet tinic). Well he told me that he really didn't have that much experience with havanese!! Does anybody know a vet around teh houston area that does??
thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad you were able to get her to the vet for some other advice. If your vet doesn't have much experience with Havs, you might want to pick up a copy of _The Havanese_ by Klumb. I don't necessarily go with everything written in there, but it's a good start.

By the way, I disagree on the earlier comment about definitely using Nutrical - unless it is advised by a veterinarian for a puppy that has a tendency towards hypoglycemia. Nutrical's main ingredient is corn syrup.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Kimberly, do you know of a kibble brand that this little dogs go crazy for? maybe if a put a little of a really yummy kibble on top of her RC she will eat! She is very picky, won't even eat treats, tried wellness just for puppy treats and bill jac liver....didn't like them!
She is 8 weeks and weights 2.4 pounds.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

It just depends how long your INDIVIDUAL puppy can go without food. My guy was small so I had to give Nutrical or he would have low blood sugar (sugar is not a bad thing--our bodies need it in usable amounts). The signs were scary. He would look tired. He would still play, but you could tell something was not quite right. If he did not get Nutrical, he would go limp. At that point rubbing Karo corn syrup on his gums was the solution.

Infants and puppies do not always follow the standard of being able to go with just 3 meals a day. Just use common sense. But I will say that my guy will not eat out of a bowl unless he is in his crate. He loves to be handed food or picnic on the rug. It takes a while to figure out what works for you and your puppy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tatiana, there doesn't seem to be one single kibble that appeals to every Hav, and even when you find one that they will inhale, they may treat it with complete distain in a day or two. It's just a common happening among this breed. I would recommend that you find a brand that you are comfortable with and stick it out unless you have other problems (food intolerance or something else).

Karen, I'm not disputing your puppy's need for Nutrical or another high calorie supplement. I don't know your dog, except that he is very tiny and probably should be eating smaller meals more often than a larger pup. My response was in regard to the use of the word "definitely" in the response above saying Nutrical should _definitely_ be used. Puppies needed to be trained to eat regularly, especially in a time of transition. If the puppy was examined by a vet and the veterinarian said the puppy was healthy otherwise, the meals should be sufficient. (An extra small or lethargic or hypoglycemic puppy is different.)

Havanese are GREAT at training their humans at switching up the foods.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Tatiana, there doesn't seem to be one single kibble that appeals to every Hav, and even when you find one that they will inhale, they may treat it with complete distain in a day or two. It's just a common happening among this breed. I would recommend that you find a brand that you are comfortable with and stick it out unless you have other problems (food intolerance or something else).
> 
> Karen, I'm not disputing your puppy's need for Nutrical or another high calorie supplement. I don't know your dog, except that he is very tiny and probably should be eating smaller meals more often than a larger pup. My response was in regard to the use of the word "definitely" in the response above saying Nutrical should _definitely_ be used. Puppies needed to be trained to eat regularly, especially in a time of transition. If the puppy was examined by a vet and the veterinarian said the puppy was healthy otherwise, the meals should be sufficient. (An extra small or lethargic or hypoglycemic puppy is different.)
> 
> Havanese are GREAT at training their humans at switching up the foods.


Karen

Nutrical should definitely be used if a Vet agrees.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Havanese are GREAT at training their humans at switching up the foods.


LOL! Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, I agree that Nutrical should not definitely be used or definitely not be used. I was just trying to give a reason why you might want to. The signs will be there, and I would hate for a new "parent" to miss them so I wanted to describe what might be seen.

It is very funny how food is "used" by this breed. So many seem to withhold eating for attention. Boy, you couldn't say that about any other dog I have ever had!

We go to the vet tomorrow so I will be interested to see how much Linus officially weighs now. I am just looking forward to being able to take him on walks. I have not let him down when we are out and about due to not having his final shots yet. 

By the way, where are they digging to right before bed? My son has a theory that their ancestors were part moles and slept underground. 
Karen


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

There are reasons I absolutely LOVE this forum. If I started to list my reasons I would have a really long post....but, one of the biggest reasons is it got my really picky baby to EAT! 

I've always thought of myself as not a push-over parent when it came to my kids or my dogs...but it broke my heart not to see Posh eat. She would skip three meals, and then finally eat, but she's a wee one so I felt truly guilty watching her turn her nose up at the food I was feeding her. I feed her really good food, and it just didn't matter! She was starting to train me, I was cooking her eggs and mixing them in, grating cheese over the top, feeding her by hand, anything to get her to eat.

Finally I took some advice from forum members and have not had a problem since getting her to eat. I hope this works for you!

Posh is about 6-7 lbs. and one year old...and this is our routine. I feed her twice daily a mixture of 1/4 cup dry small bites chicken Evo kibble (it's a grain free high quality kibble) which I pour one tablespoon of really hot water over, and a heaping tablespoon of canned Merrick (turducken, harvest moon, grammy's pot pie, thanksgiving dinner-i mix it up cause variety is the spice of life!). I put this mixture on a small sushi plate, instead of the spendy dog bowl I purchased . I tell Posh to sit and stay, I set down her food on a carpeted non-sliding surface, I come back to her and release her with an "okay, go eat." 

I would say this works 90% of the time. If she doesn't eat this mixture at all in a half hour, I pick it up and put it in the fridge with plastic wrap. I take this same mix out of the fridge for her next meal, and do not alter it at all. I put her in a sit/stay and release her when I am ready.

I think the combination of "nothing in life is free" and making her work for her food and the plate/hot water/canned/kibble mix = success.

I hope YOU can find the combo that will work for you. I also want to stress that if your dog is having a couple poops a day (posh poops about 2 1/2) times a day, and peeing, and playing around puppy is probably just fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> (posh poops about 2 1/2) times a day,


Great advice Amy, but I just have to ask.... how exactly does Posh do 1/2 a poop? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, you are very well-written in what you have to say.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Great advice Amy, but I just have to ask.... how exactly does Posh do 1/2 a poop? :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound: I knew I'd get some "poop" for that one! Well, let's just say it's not her "regular" sized deposit, and usually happens when we're on a walk. I don't go anywhere without a "bread bag." :biggrin1:


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Amy thank's for your advice! Today I tried again a lot of samples and she liked Blue buffalo ( she didn't yesterday) So I mixed a little with her Royal canin and feed her by hand. She is 2.4 pounds, and only ate half of a 1/4 of a cup in the whole day.
Thanks
Tatiana


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess I'm not the only one with a picky eater..  Like the other threads, I too, have to coax Castro into eating; short of spoon/hand feeding him, it can be a bit frustrating. 

Castro's breeder fed him Royal Canin 33; I stuck with same, and since we've had him, have slowly been integrating Innova Puppy Food (all natural). I eventually want to wean him from Royal Canin but doing it very, very, VERY slowly. 

Castro doesn't like Nutra-Call.. I think he associates it with his first set of shots - Smart little bugger!!! Wouldn't even look at it!!!! 

I feed Castro 3x a day, 1 1/2 cup combo of Royal Canin, Innova and and to get him to eat - I include chopped up boiled chix and rice each time. 

I only give him treats 2x a day, and during training.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jabellar said:


> I
> 
> I feed Castro 3x a day, 1 1/2 cup combo of Royal Canin, Innova and and to get him to eat - I include chopped up boiled chix and rice each time.


Hey Joann, I'm assuming this 1 1/2 cups is the total food you're feeding him per day? He is such a cutie! Innova is a very good food, so it's a good one for you to switch him to.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

1 1/2 cups seems like a lot for such a small puppy! Are you sure that's right? Kubrick is 15 months now and weighs 14.5lbs and he only gets 1 cup per day (bag says to give 1.25 cups per day, but he gets extra treats during the day so I only give him a cup).


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Tatiana,

I can't relate in the way that I have a picky eater. I have been lucky in that respect. However, I have had 2 small dogs. I once had a fully grown Yorkshire Terrier - he was 2.8 lbs at 8 years of age. A 5 lb. bag of dog food would last him probably 4 - 5 months. I can't tell you exactly what that would measure out to be per day - but you get the point - it's not much!! And now we have our little Gracie. She is a tiny hav. She is almost 11 months, and STILL she doesn't even weigh 5 lbs!! She probably only eats 1/3 cup, _maybe_ 1/2 cup per day if she is really hungry. So, if your new puppy is 2.8 lbs. and now eating 1/4 cup in one day - I think that is pretty good amount. Little dogs eat little amounts of food.

Good luck, and hope she is eating regularly soon.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought Todd Innova but the pieces were to big for him and he was having problems chewing them up. :frusty:
We're going to try Merrick next. 
Hopefully he'll be able to eat that.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Eva were they the Innova Evo small bites? The other food s really big!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oops..I just looked at the bag and it wasn't Innova...it was Orijen puppy. :doh:
I think that my brain is starting to go mushy after bring home so many samples...we haven't tried EVO yet.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

ditto on Kimberly and Lena's comment. they are picky and wrap us up real quick....soooooo cute let us all know


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you all for all the advice! Well it's been a very exiting week for me and my family (husband and 3 kids). Princesa is such a cutie and so well behaved, she cries when want's to go potty, I will take her outside and does her things in the grass! She won't pee or poop anywhre else.:whoo: i'm having more trouble with her eating issues that her potty training. well she does'nt like the blue buffalo anymore, so i was thinking of trying froomm gold puppy with her RC. she loves the wellness canned but I only give her 1/2 spoon of that, the vet insists with kibble only. So what do you guys think about fromm gold puppy? Is it going to be easy on her tummy? Also, anybody knows how long does the opened caned food lasts on the fridge? Since I only use a tiny bit I save the rest on the fridge.

Tatiana


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Tatiana,

Maybe you should give raw food a try with your puppy? Worked for my Beamer who USED to be the pickiest hav on earth.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Raw will be very new for me....how do you transition her to it? Is it ok for a 9 week pup? She is only 2.5 pounds and don't want any tummy upsets!
She's still eating the Royal canin that the breeder had her on. But I have to put one by one on her mouth.....it's a good thing that i'm always home!
Tatiana


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been feeding Fromm's Gold from the start with Milo. They all do very well on it, but over time they got tired of it so I now mix two foods and it works well.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Hey Joann, I'm assuming this 1 1/2 cups is the total food you're feeding him per day? He is such a cutie! Innova is a very good food, so it's a good one for you to switch him to.


I have a 1/2 cup capacity bowl for him and combine everything together, filled it to the rim. There are times he will eat everything, and would want more... sometimes, he'll just nibble..

My vet recommended that I feed him as much as he wanted; he's almost 4 months old, and 4 lbs, is that about right for his age?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jabellar said:


> I have a 1/2 cup capacity bowl for him and combine everything together, filled it to the rim. There are times he will eat everything, and would want more... sometimes, he'll just nibble..
> 
> My vet recommended that I feed him as much as he wanted; he's almost 4 months old, and 4 lbs, is that about right for his age?


Joan sounds like he's at a great size. They're all different, but he sounds like a nice and healthy little boy. I'm sure you're vet knows obviously more than me...I just try and feed what I think Posh will truly eat so that I know about how much she's eating. Best to you.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

jabellar said:


> I have a 1/2 cup capacity bowl for him and combine everything together, filled it to the rim. There are times he will eat everything, and would want more... sometimes, he'll just nibble..
> 
> My vet recommended that I feed him as much as he wanted; he's almost 4 months old, and 4 lbs, is that about right for his age?


A good rule of thumb for havs is 1 lb per month while they are growing. Some are more, some are less. But that is a good average. Don't stress over weight too much. I think each dog is built a little different than another (considering frame, etc.). Of course, being under or over weight is not a good thing and should be checked out. I think 4 lbs. is perfect for a 4 month hav.

My little Gracie is very tiny - she is 4 lb. 12 oz at 11 months, and perfectly perportioned. She is small, and we did get her checked out. She does have health issue - liver specifically. So - there are times when caution should be observed. These problems are not common and in most cases there isn't reason for concern. It is so easy to worry over the puppies. You guys are both going to be great hav Moms!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, we're still in the starving/floor feeding/rolling a kibble to them/priming the pump/sitting with them/etc mode here. Lulu actually is eating the Evo small bites kibble and today Vinny is choosing to throw up the bile instead. I am not going to back down. Everyone says a dog will not starve themselves so I am leaving the kibble down 24/7.
Now I talk so big.....tomorrow is another day, lol.
xxoox


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow Carole I can't believe Vinny is still on a hunger strike. Hang tough. Which kibble did you choose?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Debra,
We're using the Evo Small Bites. Vinny ate the kibble yesterday but not today. I'm actually not worried, believe it or not. He will eat...........(he will, he will, he will......)!
Carole


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

We hand fed Stella for the first 5 days we had her at home. Even three weeks later we hand feed her at least one meal a day. It's bonding time.  Stella will do just about anything for a piece of kibble, in her bowl, in her kong, as a training treat, or best of all, if she just finds it lying around under a chair. We are beginning to transition from the Eukanuba she came home with to Orijen. http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/orijen/ We had a trial bag from the local pet store and she loved it as training treats. Go figure. 
I play a game with her called 'find it'. E will hang on to her while I space kibble on the floor about 18 inches apart. I make it a winding trail, around the family room, down the hallway, through the kitchen. Then I take her to the first piece and tell her to 'find it', gobble, I guide her to the second piece, gobble, and she can pretty well take it from there.

I think dogs like to work a bit for their food.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

YOu really don't need to transition to raw for the most part. Both my guys where switched to raw overnight. You can start with natures variety medallions. I would recommend going with a beef, venison or bison type meat. There's more flavour to that than say chicken or turkey. The bags are pretty small so you it would be easy to try. 

WHen feeding the medallions, they need to defrost overnight. I would also add about 3tbl spooons of boiling water to the medallions to bring out the flavour and to warm them up a bit. 

As well, you can buy a supplement called Feedsentials available online. Primarily used for raw feeding. You don't need it but it's good use. My guys absolutely love it. I usually sprinkle it on their meals. I even mix it in with yogurt alone and they just gulp it. As soon as I open up the container they are at my feet lol

Here's the ingredients of feed sentials
Carob powder, ground sunflower seed, dried parsley leaf, kelp flakes, alfalfa greens, ground almond, hulled oil rich hemp seeds, hemp seed flour, dried red and green pepper, dry celery leaf, dried blueberry, dried cranberry, dry dandelion leaf, ground pumpkin seed, powdered carrot, stinging nettle, barley grass powder, dried mint leaf, powdered rosehip, paprika, burdock root powder, garlic powder, ground walnut, ground flax seed, sesame seed, Prozyme, glucosamine, MSM, dried dill weed, coriander, anise, fennel, goat milk whey powder, powdered marshmallow root, blue Hawaii spirulina, rosemary, ascorbic acid, Primal Defense probiotic, oregano, ginger, cumin, marjoram, thyme, savory, basil, sage, cayenne, powdered yucca, turmeric, fenugreek, bilberry, vegetal silica.
The Feedsentials costs about $45 or so but will last 6 months more than likely. You would only need about 1/2tbl spoon a day.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, do you think it will be ok to feed raw to such a young ( 9 weeks) puppy? 
Thanks


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I know of breeders that start from the beginning on raw. It really comes down to your comfort level. You can always feed kibble mixed in with a little raw and slowly transition to fully raw at any time you feel comfortable whether that's at 3 months or 6 etc.

You can read some at rawlearning.com. Here's the nature's variety site. http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

I just got her some nature's variety Prairie chicken kibble and she likes it!! I'm going to transition her very slow....I prefer to wait until she is bigger to try out the raw. Hope everything goes well with the natures variety kibble (tummy wise).
Tatiana


----------

